# Sage knock box, opinions?



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Looking for a nice little knockbox to go with my classic, what's folks opinions on the Sage one?

thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Grindenstein ones are decent and fit under the pf when not in use


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

+1 for Grindenstein


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

I reckon knock out drawers are the best for ease of use and ability to close it away


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Most knock out drawers would dwarf a Classic though, wouldn't they?

I have a Grindenstein knock box, neat and compact if that's what you're after? Too small for my needs so I shall be replacing it with something like a Cafelat small or medium Tubbi.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

another +1 for Grindenstein


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Good to see you're all supporting Aussie products!









(I also have a Grindenstein)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I thought the Sage one would look nice alongside the Classic being chrome and black.

I measured the size of the metal one coffeechap was selling and was far too big..

Seams like everyone likes Grindenstein ones then..










Will have a look look but herself would have to like it as well. I don't need anything large, it's basically so I don't need to carry a dripping pf to the bin.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> Most knock out drawers would dwarf a Classic though, wouldn't they?
> 
> I have a Grindenstein knock box, neat and compact if that's what you're after? Too small for my needs so I shall be replacing it with something like a Cafelat small or medium Tubbi.


You getting rid then?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I will be, yes. Mines black in colour btw.


----------



## peterpan (Sep 25, 2014)

Any comments on the Cafelat Tubbi? Has a bigger opening for knocking pucks than Grindenstein. Actually thinking of buying one, but any owner feedback is appreciated.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

peterpan said:


> Any comments on the Cafelat Tubbi? Has a bigger opening for knocking pucks than Grindenstein. Actually thinking of buying one, but any owner feedback is appreciated.


Pro's: Bigger opening, removable bar plus rubber grip on underside of base.

Con's: Takes up more space and costs more than Grindenstein


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

Doubleshot: Most knockout drawers would but i bought the Gaggia base unit


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

KkAaNnEe said:


> Most knockout drawers would but i bought the Gaggia base unit


Niice...like your latte art!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

KkAaNnEe said:


> Doubleshot: Most knockout drawers would but i bought the Gaggia base unit


I was going to buy one from a sales thread on here but my machine is towards the corner of the kitchen and so have it at an angle. the base unit won't fit properly and our lass doesn't want it anywhere else..










Hence wanting a small knock box..


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Pleased with my Cafelat Tubbi. Capacity for 8 to 10 pucks, easy to clean and nicely cushioned to reduce noise when knocking out.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jollybean said:


> Pleased with my Cafelat Tubbi. Capacity for 8 to 10 pucks, easy to clean and nicely cushioned to reduce noise when knocking out.


Looks similar to the Grindenstein but better made?


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I have the Grindenstein box which is well made and compact. For me it's just a bit too small. Always seems to be full? The pucks stack end on and i find after 3 or 4 they are up to the top and it needs a shake to drop them down.

the sage looks bigger. I'll check out the cafelat one too.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Jollybean said:


> Pleased with my Cafelat Tubbi. Capacity for 8 to 10 pucks, easy to clean and nicely cushioned to reduce noise when knocking out.


Is that the small Tubbi? Up to 8 - 10 pucks would probably suit my needs. Not sure how many more pucks the medium and large Tubbi boxes will accommodate? As nice as stainless steel knock drawers look, I don't think I would fill one quick enough to warrant getting one and as I always like to clean as I go, don't think I'd want coffee pucks sat in there for up to a week at a time until it's full before it needs emptying out?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> ...As nice as stainless steel knock drawers look, I don't think I would fill one quick enough to warrant getting one and as I always like to clean as I go, don't think I'd want coffee pucks sat in there for up to a week at a time until it's full before it needs emptying out?


They get gross pretty quick, if they've been sat a week expect a culture of penicillin to be at the bottom of tray...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That was a huge concern of mine. I wash my knock box immediately after every coffee making session.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I love my Grinderstein. It's small and solid as a rock, i've had it for a couple of years now and it should outlive me.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Beanosaurus said:


> They get gross pretty quick, if they've been sat a week expect a culture of penicillin to be at the bottom of tray...


I read an interesting article last year that suggested that it was the diversity of fungal endophytes in coffee, Penicillium sp amongst them, that were responsible for many of the subtle taste variations between batches.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Hi Rhys

Yes the Tubbi is well made but I understand the Grindenstein is too (haven't seen one). It was just the size that put me off. I am the only coffee drinker in the house and the Tubbi is fine for me with an empty every couple of days.

Doubleshot - yes it is the small Tubbi I have.


----------



## paul_w (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a Sage knock box and am very happy with it, it will easily take approx 6-8 pucks, possibly more, can't say I've ever counted them









It was the last one and unboxed when bought from BB a couple of weeks ago, bargain at £16!


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Thinking about the sage here too to go with the classic. The rear is apparently measured at 12 cm which just about would fit under the group head. Can someone confirm that it is in fact 12cm ?

thanks.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Leaning more to the Sage, nothing wrong with the other two but they seam a bit 'plastic bucket' to me. Was thinking of making my own from wood with maybe a plastic container inside but the Sage would better match the Classic. I saw that John Lewis has them on their website so I went to the superstore that's recently opened in York but they don't have any.


----------

